# Buspirone / Buspar



## digilio (May 19, 2000)

Any buspirone / Buspar users out there? My doc recently prescribed it for me and I have only started taking it today. My doc thinks I have done well in controlling my IBS and panic disorder, but that my anxiety has gone unchecked and has gotten worse. Is this drug working for anyone? I want to hear the good and the bad! many thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No anxiety, but I take it for IBS.The GI I was seeing at the time (someone I saw until I could see the Dr. Drossman at UNC) said that he had heard good things about it and got me started on it for the IBS pain.The morning dose can make me a bit light-headed, esp if I didn't eat enough.My IBS is much better since doing Cog. Behav. Therapy, but I still take some Buspar to keep it completely under control. Just 15 mgs at night and none in the morning.K.


----------



## digilio (May 19, 2000)

Thanks Kmottus! I am taking a 5mg pill and a half twice a day right now. Soon I go up to two pills twice each day. The morning dose seems to be the toughest for me. It usually makes my quite nauseaous and lightheaded. Does one ever get over these reactions?


----------

